# Duvida na estaçao que hei-de escolher



## Estação SP (10 Fev 2011 às 23:00)

eu nao sei se eide de comprar uma oregon ou um Davis

mas gosto mais do estilo das oregon
tipo a do meteoredondo

com ligaçao ou sem ligaçao isso nao ia fazer muita diferença

qual estaçao recomendao?

queria que tivesse anemometro, termometro, higrometro, pulvimetro e se for possivel sensor UV


----------



## c.bernardino (11 Fev 2011 às 12:59)

Acho que não dá para comparar, em termos de qualidade, fiabilidade, precisão. Davis, se puderes . olha que a vantage vue não tem sensor de UV.
cps


----------



## CarlosH (11 Fev 2011 às 16:37)

estaçao auriol disse:


> eu nao sei se eide de comprar uma oregon ou um Davis
> 
> mas gosto mais do estilo das oregon
> tipo a do meteoredondo
> ...



Sem querer ser nenhum especialista e se permitir já que tb o pode eu relato tb o que se passou comigo. Eu tb tive uma Auriol, e assim que a montei não gostei do aparato. Pensei então em adquirir uma PCE FWS 20 e a qual posso dizer que estou satisfeito, tb se pode ligar por USB á net e olhando preço qualidade é uma estação óptima. Claro que pelo que vi, a Davis é o máximo, talvez mesmo uma rainha, mas tb custa uns bons €€€€€€€€! e para a carolice e tb para uma prestação á comunidade a PCE está muito bem, e a bulir a 100% do telhado para o 1º andar. Não tenho receio de lhe recomendar uma PCE FWS 20 que pelos 140€ é muitíssimo boa.
Gb é novo aki mas cá vou indo com a ajuda de alguns bons companheiros que aki tb se encontram. Ora veja  o link abaixo, é só um cheirinho!

http://www.wunderground.com/weather...=ILISBOAT4&freq=5.0&units=metric&lang=BR&MR=1


Um abraço


----------



## Estação SP (11 Fev 2011 às 21:00)

Bom eu estou mais inclinado para um Oregon gosto mesmo dessas estaçoes e do estilo delas

mas os seus valores sao muito mais precisos do que um estaçao Auriol, certo?

uma estçao Oregon WMR80 para mim dava
com anemometro, termometro, higrometro,pulvimetro, e UV

e nao regista a precipitaçao total??
ou mensal??


----------



## c.bernardino (11 Fev 2011 às 22:35)

A sugestão de CarlosH é lógica.
apesar de uma discordância... eu acho que as davis saem baratas porque dura uma catrefada de anos e dão menos dores de cabeça.

Se achas que os dados dessa oregon são melhores que os de uma auriol a funcionar bem... a mnha funciona.

boa escolha


----------



## Estação SP (12 Fev 2011 às 14:28)

Mas uma Oregon WMR100 que dá para ligar ao pc é boa no axas?

e duram mais tempo que as Auriol


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2011 às 15:59)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Mas uma Oregon WMR100 que dá para ligar ao pc é boa no axas?
> 
> e duram mais tempo que as Auriol



Peço licença para meter a minha colher na conversa! 

Respondendo a este teu post: Nem tem comparação possível! Aliás é bem melhor até que uma PCE. Por isso se podes fazer esse investimento, nem penses duas vezes, compra-a!


----------



## Estação SP (12 Fev 2011 às 23:36)

Tive a pençar e uma estaçao meteorologica sempre tem defeitos, á sempre falhas no registos

e mesmo na Oregon à defeitos e os preços axo que sao elevados para o material que é que sempre tem alguns defeitos

e gostaria de comprar um estaçao que desse para ligar o pc, com anemometro, termometro, higrometro, pulvimetro e secalhar sensor UV


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2011 às 00:14)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Tive a pençar e uma estaçao meteorologica sempre tem defeitos, á sempre falhas no registos
> 
> e mesmo na Oregon à defeitos e os preços axo que sao elevados para o material que é que sempre tem alguns defeitos
> 
> e gostaria de comprar um estaçao que desse para ligar o pc, com anemometro, termometro, higrometro, pulvimetro e secalhar sensor UV



Pois mas pensando assim nem com uma Davis te safas, pois todas têm os seus defeitos! Agora evidentemente marcas como a Davis serão muito menos dadas a que ditos problemas possam aparecer.

Quanto ao tal sensor UV que também queres... Pelo que sei a Oregon WMR100 não tem essa possibilidade (alguém que seja mais entendido nesta marca que me corrija se eu estiver errado), como tal essa é para descartar!


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2011 às 00:15)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Tive a pençar e uma estaçao meteorologica sempre tem defeitos, á sempre falhas no registos
> 
> e mesmo na Oregon à defeitos e os preços axo que sao elevados para o material que é que sempre tem alguns defeitos
> 
> e gostaria de comprar um estaçao que desse para ligar o pc, com anemometro, termometro, higrometro, pulvimetro e secalhar sensor UV



Pois mas pensando assim nem com uma Davis te safas, pois todas têm os seus defeitos! Agora evidentemente marcas como a Davis serão muito menos dadas a que ditos problemas possam aparecer.

Quanto ao tal sensor UV que também queres... Pelo que sei a Oregon WMR100 não tem essa possibilidade (alguém que seja mais entendido nesta marca que me corrija se eu estiver errado), como tal essa é para descartar! 

Acho que agora mais que ajuda em qual comprares, terás de ser tu a ponderar e decidir o que fazer! 

Boa compra! E depois não te esqueças de vir aqui dizer ao pessoal qual compraste!


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2011 às 12:58)

Quanto ao sensor UV, eu não vejo grande utilidade neste sensor embora tenha um na minha Davis. O sensor de radiação solar é bem mais importante por diversas razões, o valor da radiação solar em si, calculo de evapotranspiração, etc..

As Oregon's estão enquadradas numa gama muito complicada. A PCE tem melhor qualidade wireless e melhor resolução em alguns parâmetros, precipitação, pressão e tem datalogger. Mais barata que a WMR100.

A WMR200 pode levar painéis solares, tem datalogger, pode levar sensor UV mas aproxima-se perigosamente de valores da Davis e não existe comparação possível.

Se puderes comprar a Davis nem penses mais nisso. É a única que compras e tens a certeza que fizeste o melhor negócio.

P.S. Tenho a minha há 4 anos e meio a ainda não perdi nenhuns dados. Nunca falhou nenhum sensor, nunca tive problema wireless e com falhas de eletricidade recolhes mais tarde calmamente os valores arquivados no datalogger. Recordar que a expectativa de vida de uma Davis é de 25 anos...


----------



## Estação SP (13 Fev 2011 às 14:00)

HotSpot disse:


> Quanto ao sensor UV, eu não vejo grande utilidade neste sensor embora tenha um na minha Davis. O sensor de radiação solar é bem mais importante por diversas razões, o valor da radiação solar em si, calculo de evapotranspiração, etc..
> 
> As Oregon's estão enquadradas numa gama muito complicada. A PCE tem melhor qualidade wireless e melhor resolução em alguns parâmetros, precipitação, pressão e tem datalogger. Mais barata que a WMR100.
> 
> ...



Entao axas que uma estaçao meteorologica PCE é melhor que uma WMR100??

mas nas PCE da para por sensorUV, dá para por o painel solar e dá para ligar ao pc, e os seus valores sao mais parcidos á realidade

as estaçoes Oregon e Davis sao as que tao no topo né?

a estaçao Oregon WMR100 é praticamente igual à WMR200 só que esta estaçao a sou consola é sencivel ao tato

eu queria uma estaçao entre 150 a 200 euros nada mais do que isso


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Fev 2011 às 14:02)

Estaçao Auriol,

Tens aqui boas contribuições.
se uma Davis dura 25 anso e quase que dá para tirar uma normal climatológica, uma oregon não sei... dura 5 ou 10 com muita sorte. (mas os donos de oregon que se pronunciem, por favor, não quero ofendr a honra da marca). Há gente neste forum a sofrer nas mãos da oregon, que eu sei!

Um amigo meu costuma dizer que não há "galinha gorda por pouco dinheiro".
e também diz "quem se veste de ruim pano, veste-se duas vezes por ano".
Ele é um grande senhor ligado à astronomia e em termos de material astronomico tem toda a razão... em meteorologia aposto que se segue o mesmo rumo.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2011 às 14:28)

estaçao auriol disse:


> as estaçoes Oregon e Davis sao as que tao no topo né?



Não, existem as Davis e as outras...



estaçao auriol disse:


> Entao axas que uma estaçao meteorologica PCE é melhor que uma WMR100??



Eu conheço bem a WMR100 e existem n problemas que eu não gosto nada.

- Transmissão wireless muito fraca
- Resolução do pluviometro de 1 mm.
- Resolução da pressão atmosférica de 1 hPa.
- Não ter datalogger.

A PCE, ainda não tive o prazer de ver nenhuma ao vivo, mas partindo dos testemunhos por esse mundo fora, tem todas as vantagens em relação à Oregon excepto uma, qualidade de construção.

A PCE é um best-buy.

A minha primeira estação foi uma Oregon e não tenho nada contra esta marca de estações, bem pelo contrário. O que acho, e é uma opinião muito pessoal, é que a Oregon neste momento está muito mal colocada na gama de preços.

Sem querer tornar-me muito repetitivo, queres gastar pouco compra a PCE, se queres ter uma estação para a vida sem grandes chatices compra a Davis. Se compras uma Oregon ficas no meio termo.

Se compras a WMR100 achas que podias gastar menos e ter uma estação com algumas funcionalidades superiores (PCE).

Se compras a WMR200 achas que podias gastar um pouco mais e ter uma estação bastante superior (Davis).


----------



## Estação SP (13 Fev 2011 às 15:00)

eu sempre gostei do estilo das oregon, os aparelhos sao brancos e tao bem desinhados e o anemometro é sensivel ao vento e á muita gente que at tem e nao se queicham muito pois nao?

http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-actuais

no meteocovilha usam esta e os aparelhos a WMR100 sao iguais à WMR200 a consola é que muda

porque numa WMR100 tambem podes ter um painel solar e outros aparelhos sao todos compativeis com as estaçoes Oregon

e nao conheçe um sait que vendam estaçoes Oregon mas que nao seijam muito caras


----------



## jpproenca (13 Fev 2011 às 16:37)

estaçao auriol disse:


> eu nao sei se eide de comprar uma oregon ou um Davis
> 
> mas gosto mais do estilo das oregon
> tipo a do meteoredondo
> ...



Neste fórum há informação que baste para sustentar uma decisão acertada de acordo com o efectivamente pretendido.

Mas, penso que, em caso de dúvida, é a estação que vai escolher o dono e não o potencial dono que vai escolher a estação...

(Esta é mesmo boa!... )

Cumprimentos,
J.P.Proença


----------



## Estação SP (13 Fev 2011 às 21:19)

jpproenca disse:


> Neste fórum há informação que baste para sustentar uma decisão acertada de acordo com o efectivamente pretendido.
> 
> Mas, penso que, em caso de dúvida, é a estação que vai escolher o dono e não o potencial dono que vai escolher a estação...
> 
> ...



Obrigado
Tens razao, mas é sempre bom ter opinioes diferentes dos outros

Mas o que axam de uma estaçao WMR100 nao é uma opçao má mas é uma opçao media, serto??


----------



## Estação SP (15 Fev 2011 às 15:23)

A estaçao WMR88 é igual á estaçao WMr100 no é?'

só o termometro e o higrometro têm o RS na WMR100

porque dá para ligar ao pc as duas, a consola é que é diferente mas tem as mesmas coisas, no concordam?


----------



## cmg (16 Fev 2011 às 12:49)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Obrigado
> Tens razao, mas é sempre bom ter opinioes diferentes dos outros
> 
> Mas o que axam de uma estaçao WMR100 nao é uma opçao má mas é uma opçao media, serto??



Boas 

Como tenho 2 estações Oregon posso, creio, dar a minha opinião.
Uma delas - não me lembro agora qual o modelo - não tem ligação ao PC a outra é uma WMR100 e, se fosse agora comprar de certeza que não iria para a Oregon a não ser que sejam para ser utilizadas (por ex.) numa sala e estar ver os dados. Se é para estarem em local com comp. por perto, as consolas perdem o sinal dos sensores. Se é para ligar aquele, além das distâncias entre a consola e o PC/laptop (para evitar a perda de sinal) há o problema da ligação. Resets frequentes porque o sinal desaparece do PC; O "sistema" pode estar a funcionar bem durante meses e, de repente, uma manhã vemos que a consola perdeu o sinal; mais uma horas a descobrir - outra vez - o local óptimo para a consola ou PC para não haver interferencia, etc., etc.. 
Falo disto tudo porque já tive estas experiências 
Estas queixas estão reportadas em vários forums pela internet fora e, eu próprio, já contactei várias vezes a Oregon sem que eles se mostrassem minimamente preocupados com a coisa ou interessados em arranjar uma solução 

Cumps
cmg


----------



## Estação SP (16 Fev 2011 às 14:17)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> 
> Como tenho 2 estações Oregon posso, creio, dar a minha opinião.
> Uma delas - não me lembro agora qual o modelo - não tem ligação ao PC a outra é uma WMR100 e, se fosse agora comprar de certeza que não iria para a Oregon a não ser que sejam para ser utilizadas (por ex.) numa sala e estar ver os dados. Se é para estarem em local com comp. por perto, as consolas perdem o sinal dos sensores. Se é para ligar aquele, além das distâncias entre a consola e o PC/laptop (para evitar a perda de sinal) há o problema da ligação. Resets frequentes porque o sinal desaparece do PC; O "sistema" pode estar a funcionar bem durante meses e, de repente, uma manhã vemos que a consola perdeu o sinal; mais uma horas a descobrir - outra vez - o local óptimo para a consola ou PC para não haver interferencia, etc., etc..
> ...



Eu tenho uam estaçao Auriol que atinge 25 metros e nao tenho problema em comunicaçao com os sensores

E a Oregon vai antinger menos que 25 metros?

elas no atingem 100metros?

e a minha Auriol sempre esteve opé do pc e nunca teve problemas


----------



## cmg (16 Fev 2011 às 14:30)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Eu tenho uam estaçao Auriol que atinge 25 metros e nao tenho problema em comunicaçao com os sensores
> 
> E a Oregon vai antinger menos que 25 metros?
> 
> ...



Boas

Não percebo o que quer dizer com "atingir 25 metros, 100 metros) .
O problema não é a distância entre consola e sensores mas sim entre a consola e o computador.

Cumps
cmg


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2011 às 14:41)

estação auriol, acho que antes de comprar uma estação, devia comprar um dicionário. Complicado "descodificar" as suas mensagens. 

Como aqui já foi referido, existe imensa informação sobre todas as estações no fórum. Já percebi que acha a Oregon bonita. Se o wireless não funcionar pode sempre usa-la como bibelô.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 18:38)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> 
> Não percebo o que quer dizer com "atingir 25 metros, 100 metros) .
> O problema não é a distância entre consola e sensores mas sim entre a consola e o computador.
> ...



As Oregons por norma costumam atingir um maior alcance, 100 metros em espaço aberto, o sinal delas é forte.


----------



## Estação SP (16 Fev 2011 às 18:47)

Pois.. axo sim bonita e tambem axo que a Oregon e as Davis sao as estaçoes meteorologicas amadoras melhores para uma melhor precisao das condiçoes meteorologicas

Qual a vossa opiniao??

Isso acontece devido as radiaçoes emitidas pelo pc, as vezes é uma questao de sorte

Eu nao a quero usar como bibelo, nao tinha interece nenhum ter uma estaçao para isso


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 18:57)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Pois.. axo sim bonita e tambem axo que a Oregon e as Davis sao as estaçoes meteorologicas amadoras melhores para uma melhor precisao das condiçoes meteorologicas
> 
> Qual a vossa opiniao??
> 
> ...



Eu como já tendo tido tanto Oregon como actualmente uma Davis posso dizer-te que a Oregon não se compára de longe com a Davis, a Davis é uma estação profissional, já a Oregon é semi-profissional. Já que tanto te interessa a transmissão, a Davis atinge os 300 m. As questões de transmitir bem ou mal, tem a ver com a qualidade dos materiais e da potência do sinal e dos seus transmissores e também receptores, estações baratas como é a Auriol, por norma já muita susceptíveis a isso tipo de problemas, entre outros, não têm a ver com o PC ou com janela, ou o em cima ou longe dos sensores, têm a ver mesmo com a qualidade dos materiais com que a estação é feita, neste caso em particular, os transmissores e receptores.


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Fev 2011 às 19:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> As Oregons por norma costumam atingir um maior alcance, 100 metros em espaço aberto, o sinal delas é forte.



Caro Mário Barros,
100m é a capacidade teórica de alcance, como sabe, o problema é que o sinal  (talvez por ser pouco intenso) parece muito sensivel a ruidos... interferências.

Para além disso penso que temos de distinguir as diferentes gamas da oregon, a gama mais barata tem os problemas que o outro colega já referiu. 
A gama mais elevada (300 euros upa, upa) poderá ser melhor, não sei.

Eu acabo de não perceber bem é a dúvida do autor deste tópico, que gosta claramente da Oregon pelo aspecto, marca, layout e parece querer que se diga que a Oregon é boa para ganhar coragem para avançar...
Eu nunca tive uma oregon mas concordo plenamente com o que o hotspot escreveu. Eu não compraria uma oregon, ou ia para para uma PCE ou uma davis por 5XX euros... ou ficaria com a minha Auriol, que cuido como se de uma Davis se trata-se.

cps


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 19:09)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro Mário Barros,
> 100m é a capacidade teórica de alcance, como sabe, o problema é que o sinal  (talvez por ser pouco intenso) parece muito sensivel a ruidos... interferências.
> 
> Para além disso penso que temos de distinguir as diferentes gamas da oregon, a gama mais barata tem os problemas que o outro colega já referiu.
> ...



Eu já tive uma Oregon wmr968, morando eu no 5º andar e estando ela no 9º andar, equivalente ao telhado do prédio, o sinal tinha que atravessar 4 andares, e dava, embora tivesse que andar um pouco "há pesca" do sinal, mas dava e estava estável, e estive neste situação 1 ano sensivelmente até comprar a Davis.


----------



## Estação SP (16 Fev 2011 às 19:15)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro Mário Barros,
> 100m é a capacidade teórica de alcance, como sabe, o problema é que o sinal  (talvez por ser pouco intenso) parece muito sensivel a ruidos... interferências.
> 
> Para além disso penso que temos de distinguir as diferentes gamas da oregon, a gama mais barata tem os problemas que o outro colega já referiu.
> ...



C.Bernardino obrigado pela sua opiniao

mas as estaçoes Oregon nao mudao muito de uma para outra os aparelhos sao sempre os mesmos e a transmissao tambem é a mesma é 433Hz

se a minha Auriol nunca falhou com a comunicaçao com os sensores e a transmissao é de 25metros a Oregon tambem nao vai ter grandes problemas em transmissao com os sensores né?

eu tambem trato a minha Auriol com muito carinho mas o o vento nao o regista bem pois nao??
faz a média??

Pronto eu tambem nao queria uma estaçao topo de gama tipo a Davis essa sim é profissional

mas eu quero um intermédia tipo a Oregon


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 19:19)

estaçao auriol disse:


> mas eu quero um intermédia tipo a Oregon



Não, nunca terá problemas de transmissão (a Oregon) desde que se tenha bom senso claro.

Mas tencionas comprar uma Oregon completa ? Anemómetro, termómetro, higrómetro e pluviómetro ?


----------



## Estação SP (16 Fev 2011 às 23:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não, nunca terá problemas de transmissão (a Oregon) desde que se tenha bom senso claro.
> 
> Mas tencionas comprar uma Oregon completa ? Anemómetro, termómetro, higrómetro e pluviómetro ?



Sim, e de preferencia esta WMR100

mas uma duvida

as estaçoes Oregon e Davis sao as que registao valores mais aproximados à realidade quer seija, a velocidade do vento, a temperatura o higrometro e o pulvimetro, certo?


----------



## jpproenca (21 Fev 2011 às 21:52)

Este tema está a ser muito interessante porque está a permitir sistematizar o confronto concentrado de dados e opiniões sobre a vertente preço/qualidade/capacidades relativa a várias estações.

Conforme já disse, por piada (na intervenção 16), algumas vezes são muitos dos aspectos colaterais (estéticos e comerciais) que podem acabar por ditar a preferência (uma espécie de encantamento) e não a decisão fria sobre a comparação entre o que efectivamente se pretende obter e as características tecnico-económicas efectivas das várias máquinas disponíveis.

No meu caso e sem pretender influenciar ninguém (e ainda admitindo poder estar a ser extremista), Oregon nunca mais!

Porquê?: Irremediavelmente desiludido com a WMR-918. 

J.P.Proença


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2011 às 22:10)

jpproenca disse:


> Porquê?: Irremediavelmente desiludido com a WMR-918.



Porquê ?


----------



## jpproenca (21 Fev 2011 às 22:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Porquê ?



É uma história um pouco comprida mas pode ser vista de leve neste sítio:

http://jpproenca.planetaclix.pt/Meteorologia.htm 

Talvez um dia sistematize aqui todos os pormenores mas é só o meu caso pelo que admito que outras pessoas possam estar satisfeitas com os modelos seguintes da Oregon, nomeadamente o WMR-968 que veio substituir rapidamente o WMR-918.

A minha opinião é só uma opinião.

J.P.Proença


----------



## Estação SP (22 Fev 2011 às 15:49)

Pois , mas as estaçoes estao sempre a mudar mas tou a com a ideia de uma WMR100N e axo que nuinguem me a tira da cabeça 

Mas no MeteoRedondo, já tá á 2 anos e pouco e nunca ouve problemas por isso deus queira que nunca dê problemas
e na covilha tá uma WMR100N 


Uma coriosidade 
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=aveiro

estas estaçoes que aparecem neste sait sao particulares e amadoras certo?

entao mal sabia que tinha uma perto da minha casa
posso ver pelo mapa é verdadeiro certo?'

um dia destes vou ver se a encontro


----------



## Estação SP (25 Fev 2011 às 17:14)

Entao as estaçoes Oregon tem resoluçoes?'

e tambem nao sao nada boas para a humidade??

que mais defeitos??, gostava de ter assim um conheçimento no geral para saber mais ou menos


Obrigado!


----------

